# Michaels 2018



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

Someone in one of my Lemax facebook groups said that the Spooky Town stuff should be out by the 18th of July.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Someone in one of my Lemax facebook groups said that the Spooky Town stuff should be out by the 18th of July.


What FB Group is this??

Have there been pics of what michaels will have this year??

I need to start saving up the 50% off coupons!! lol


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I stopped by Michael's a few minutes ago and a lot of fall decorations were out. No signs of Halloween quite yet, but we're getting close!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## yarter (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah...2 days ago the giant pumpkins were out. Now to get one of their %50 coupons so I dont have to spend $80


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

yarter said:


> Yeah...2 days ago the giant pumpkins were out. Now to get one of their %50 coupons so I dont have to spend $80


Ugh, I really want to pick one up last year but couldn't justify the price even with a coupon. If you have a Marshalls, TJ Maxx, or Home Goods by you, they sell ones around the same size but $25-35. Only downside is they're heavy instead of light plastic.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

djgeneral said:


> Have there been pics of what michaels will have this year??
> 
> I need to start saving up the 50% off coupons!! lol


https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...thread-lemax-spooky-town-department-56-a.html


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/124370831102/ was the one I believe. I'm a member of several haha.

There are pictures out of the Michaels exclusives out there.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Hopefully any day now???


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm definitely seeing Halloween stuff! I went today. Mostly fall stuff, and none of the Spooky Town stuff, but a few things here and there. There were some swag-looking things with skulls and crow feathers that were way too expensive, and a few crafty things. I bought this light-up wood sut thing as a future lazy-day painting project.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oooh, i think i need that wood box thingy!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the Lemax Halloween/Spooky village


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Hill House on Facebook has posted a ton of pictures of Michaels Halloween today!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I saw some Halloween wreathes there a week or so ago. They were very over priced though. $50-$60 for something you could make as well or better with dollar store stuff.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Michaels has added a lot to their site, including Spooky Town! Might be worth it to take a look to get an idea of pricing before you head out with your coupons


----------



## jdomabyl (Jun 7, 2009)

My Michael's in Arizona has Spokkytown out....Started buying new pieces yesterday with 40% off coupons.


----------



## Catoween (Jul 24, 2018)

There are a couple of FB groups for those who collect Spooky Town. The one that is the most active is “I Love Spooky Town.” Hope that helps.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jul 24, 2017)

My wife and I got the email yesterday that Spooky Town was in. We went and bought theMonster Hunting Supplies Building and the Symphony of Screams. We both used the 40% off coupons and saved quite a bit. She sets up two tables worth in our great room, and this year I'll add a third for her display. We'll be back there soon to buy more, I'm sure!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

2018 planogram!!!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

More pics!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Ooooo I like the psychic sign! The floral pumpkin is a bit questionable, though...


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

*Michaels Halloween 2018 In Stores!*

Michaels decor


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

This looks like a nice batch of stuff. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow that Psychic sign looks oddly familiar! Haha. Here is the one Grandinroad has been selling for the last couple years. Did anyone catch a price on this one that Michaels is selling?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I am so angry! I really want the small skeleton yoga figurines as well as the kitty yoga critters and my only Michaels is not going to sell them! The closet one that will have them is several hours away. Why do some of their stores not get the same things?!?!


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

*My Michael's Halloween/Fall Selection*

So I decided to drive a bit to the nearest Michaels store and I think it was totally worth the drive. I am very impressed with their selection available now and I just had to take some pictures to share with you all. The hype is real.I might go and buy a few small things soon, it is a tad bit early for major purchases, but oh man this is going to be good!













































And this is only a few of about 20 pictures I took there. There will be more taken once they fully get their stock up on the shelves.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> I am so angry! I really want the small skeleton yoga figurines as well as the kitty yoga critters and my only Michaels is not going to sell them! The closet one that will have them is several hours away. Why do some of their stores not get the same things?!?!


See I don't quite understand why some Michaels does have a certain item and others don't. I've never ran a business before but maybe with a bit of public nudging, they'll make something work out.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The items that my store won’t have, can’t be ordered online either. ?


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Im not sure if these were the yoga ones you were after hearthfire but i saw these on their site today. It said they were available to ship. http://www.michaels.com/s/MichaelsU...-by-ashland/10555857.html?productsource=PDPZ1
http://www.michaels.com/tabletop-meditation-skeleton-by-ashland/10555858.html#q=Skeleton&start=4


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

It's $15.99. Had to ask them to get it from the back for me so I could use my 50% off coupon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My store has a few things out, only a small section, the other half had clearance summer stuff on it. I can't wait till its filled with the good stuff !!

























View attachment 553837


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

I see a few things that I may have to buy! Thank-you for posting about Michael's. I will see about going to my local one tomorrow. Last week, my local Jo-Anne Fabrics had some Halloween out as well.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I totally got some of those wooden light up diy paint things myself. Sometimes its fun to have simplistic mindless crafts that just take a lil craft paint. I was excited to see the big box ones change colors!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh another Venus flytrap! I can’t tell if I like that one yet or not......I think I may need to see it in person. Looks like that one may be made out of metal?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhh another Venus flytrap! I can’t tell if I like that one yet or not......I think I may need to see it in person. Looks like that one may be made out of metal?


yes its all metal , has 3 heads. I liked it ok but I like the more "realistic" ones better. Of course they are more expensive.

On another note, I have no idea why about 4 of my posts of pictures only show the links and not the actual pictures, they were there when I posted , now it seems they have to be clicked on....not sure what went wrong.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 553927


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> yes its all metal , has 3 heads. I liked it ok but I like the more "realistic" ones better. Of course they are more expensive.
> 
> On another note, I have no idea why about 4 of my posts of pictures only show the links and not the actual pictures, they were there when I posted , now it seems they have to be clicked on....not sure what went wrong.


I have one of their plants from last year (actually 2, because I always have to buy things in pairs) and I love them but I can’t put them at “cat” level, because I have a Pica cat who gets into just about everything. So the metal definitely appeals to me, but you’re right, I do like the look of the others. I’m not sure I like the base of the metal one, but maybe I can change that up. I’ll have to check it out next time I’m in the store.

Yeah, I noticed the missing photos too.....not sure what happened there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What are those standing skull and pumpkin faces? I see a “try me” button on them so I assume they light up? I like the pumpkin one....looks like it could be a nice window sill thing. I’m always challenged in that department since I have plantation shutters so not a lot of depth to work with.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Btw, I can’t even click on the links.....it takes me to a page that says it’s invalid. Maybe one of the mods can help figure it out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Btw, I can’t even click on the links.....it takes me to a page that says it’s invalid. Maybe one of the mods can help figure it out.


yep , I see that too. I tried to repost them. I put fewer pics per post thinking it was just too big. It worked on one but not the other so I'm gonna stop since I'm just taking up space and not adding anything. Hopefully a mod can fix it or tell me what to do. they might as well remove those posts with the broken links . I don't understand why some show up and not others, I of course did them all the same way.....
help mods if you can . thanks


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What are those standing skull and pumpkin faces? I see a “try me” button on them so I assume they light up? I like the pumpkin one....looks like it could be a nice window sill thing. I’m always challenged in that department since I have plantation shutters so not a lot of depth to work with.


They are a hard plastic, and only a half a figure, so they have a flat back. They have a key hole on the back so they can sit or be hung on the wall. Yes they do light up and make a "spooky" laugh....bwaaa haaa haaa lol in a deep voice. I think the lights change color. I can't remember and I bought the pumpkin with my 50 % lol I still can't remember, I will check. They are regularly 49.99.....way too much


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just checked my Pumpkin guy, it does change colors and it laughs with background sounds of crows cawing and thunder every once in awhile.
I'm supposed to be doing a haunted farm with lots of pumpkins ect. so I thought he would be a good addition. With that being said, I've thought about taking him back just because of price, even with 50% off I think its a little too much.

Prob because I feel so poor after buying the KC Lord and Countess....I don't have any money left lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just checked my Pumpkin guy, it does change colors and it laughs with background sounds of crows cawing and thunder every once in awhile.
> I'm supposed to be doing a haunted farm with lots of pumpkins ect. so I thought he would be a good addition. With that being said, I've thought about taking him back just because of price, even with 50% off I think its a little too much.
> 
> Prob because I feel so poor after buying the KC Lord and Countess....I don't have any money left lol


Yeah some of their prices are ridiculous. I’m sure they just do that because they know everyone will be using the 50% off coupons! I also hate to see high prices on things that are PLASTIC! I’m only halfway in the poorhouse since I’ve only bought the Countess.....although if I add in all the other stuff I’ve bought elsewhere (can’t forget the Grandinroad purchases) I should be in the poorhouse before the season even starts! LOL


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey, I see you wanted to share a lot of pics with us, but I only got to see just a few. Whenever I clicked on the rest, it would give an error saying "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator." See if you can find another way to upload if the admins can't fix it first. I'm eager to see what you've been sharing!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dhn1993 said:


> Hey, I see you wanted to share a lot of pics with us, but I only got to see just a few. Whenever I clicked on the rest, it would give an error saying "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator." See if you can find another way to upload if the admins can't fix it first. I'm eager to see what you've been sharing!


Yeah, we already noticed it. I'm not sure whats wrong. I'm hoping a mod can fix it or remove them and I will try to repost. I've already tried but I just keep making posts that won't show pics so I had to stop.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I see Michael's has some items that got their ideas from Katherine's Collections








KC version







Michaels version. Michaels has moss on it that falls off really easily.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we picked up the witch hat clock today...we're buying an electric fireplace (until we can afford to put in a real one) and dh (wth my prodding!) decided it would look great on the mantel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

It is all metal, I bought it because I bought the styrofoam one last year. I really like it, they also have floral venus flytraps to put in an arrangement or wreath.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw someone on instagram post pictures of vintage looking stuff...anyone able to get pictures of those? This person only posted one picture...I crave more.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I saw someone on instagram post pictures of vintage looking stuff...anyone able to get pictures of those? This person only posted one picture...I crave more.


they do have some vintage inspired stuff...I will see if I can go get pics today.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I called my local one and they said they had a few things out but none of the vintage items or much of anything really...more Fall stuff then Halloween :/

idk why all the stores around here are slow for Halloween...Target, B&BW, Home Goods...all of them are SUPER slow.

Michaels person actually said it would be a few WEEKS before they put Halloween stuff out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

these are the vintage inspired items at the MIchael's in Newport, RI


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

more vintage


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

last one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

wickedwillingwench said:


> these are the vintage inspired items at the MIchael's in Newport, RI


I picked up that black cat bucket about 5 years ago at a local goodwill for like 50¢. That EXACT ONE. I went and checked even... so weird how things make the rounds!

MOD NOTE: the attachment weirdness persists in random places, no idea why. We're still discussing it with admin, but likely it is just growing pains from the cloud shift/general glitches thang that happens. I went ahead and deleted the posts that lead to nothing, but up to now, everything else seems to be working in this thread anyway! So sorry for the frustration trying to post images tho!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

im obsessed with the designs this year. My eyes are bugging out of my head.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

CH31 said:


> Im not sure if these were the yoga ones you were after hearthfire but i saw these on their site today. It said they were available to ship.
> 
> The ones I wanted are smaller than those but........ I found them at Tuesday Morning just as they were putting them out!!!! Yaaaassssss!!!! Thank you so much for helping though! I haven’t talked myself out of ordering those as well. They are so adorable!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> CH31 said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure if these were the yoga ones you were after hearthfire but i saw these on their site today. It said they were available to ship.
> ...


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> these are the vintage inspired items at the MIchael's in Newport, RI


For the vintage figure of a witch with a pumpkin head, there are two different ones to choose from.
Here's the link to them on the Michaels' website:
http://www.michaels.com/assorted-pumpkin-witch-by-ashland/10556283.html


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The vintage pumpkin faced witches look good in real life too. I bought the kitty faced container at 50% off and love it. The pumpkin and ghost ones are adorable too


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anybody know if Michaels will be having any _Tiny Treasures_ miniatures for Halloween again this year?
They sometimes can fit in nicely with Halloween lit village displays.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you wickedwillingwench. I'm digging the skelly pail. But my heart is set on getting a black cat pail after I missed out on the Home Goods one two years ago.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh noes....those pumpkin headed witches....must...resist!!

They seem to be a bit of a knockoff of a more expensive Bethany Lowe figure, Into The Woods Witch:

https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/TD5051.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

xmscity1225 said:


> Does anybody know if Michaels will be having any _Tiny Treasures_ miniatures for Halloween again this year?
> They sometimes can fit in nicely with Halloween lit village displays.


I know joans has some


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I know joans has some


Unfortunately, there are like maybe ten Michaels locations that are closer to me than the nearest JoAnns these days . . .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I caved finally & bought things at full price! I bought both of those witches & a black cat on a moon that I'm probably giving away. They have sooooo much vintagey stuff this year but those were the only things I thought I should get before they disappear, even if it was at full price. The witches were $19.99 & the cat on the moon was $16.99.

This is the cat on the moon & he is a VERY heavy resin with a keyhole holder in the back & some twine to hang it too. I don't know if I trust the twine because he's so heavy, but about 6 of them were hanging on a hanger lower down on a shelf by the twine. Almost all of them were chipped, most on the ears which didn't surprise me.










ALL of them, the witches and the cat, need to have their paint touched up a bit or just fixed all together. The cat's whiskers are glued in & you can see the blobs of glue, & all their paint jobs are a bit slapdash as these quickie Made-In-China things tend to be.

But overall I'm pretty happy with what I got &, don't tell my husband but, I'll probably go back when things are on sale & buy a few more things.

I have pics but can't upload them right now.

Oh, wanted to mention they have a Katherine's Collection knockoff of her Ghost Tree Lady figure! I almost bought her but I can wait & if I still want her come a coupon or sale & she's still there I may get her.

Katherine's Collection version @ $149 (give or take depending on the site or store)









The Michael's version is only $27.99 (for now, I'm sure with coupons & sales it will come way down):


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some weird stuff this year. Really diggin this snow globe:


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The Michaels near me is still putting stuff out, saw some zombie squirrels I must have for the cemetery.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah IMHO they're killing it this year but then I'm a big vintage-y fan.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Michaels is killing it for sure this year! I bought two wreaths today one of which is the crescent moon/witch face that grandin road (I believe) had a few years back. I’ll attach my random store pics that I took while I debated about pulling the trigger lol the floral arrangements are off the chain this year. So many pieces I’d love to have but I’m trying to keep myself in check because it’s only 8/1!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I LOVE all things witchy. My husband surprised me with this beautiful clock from Michaels. It's about a foot tall.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are definitely GR knockoff wreaths (the skelly & witch moon anyway) but so much more affordable. Wonder what other knockoffs we can find (like that witch I posted on the last page). 

Even if you bought both wreaths at full price & you bought some things to add to the witch (that version is a little more plain than the GR one) it would still be waaaay cheaper than the GR version.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I paid $21 for it! Ac Moore had a 60% off coupon and I asked if it could be applied to floral arrangements, the lady said she wasn’t sure but scanned her coupon anyways and bam 35.99 knocked off! Made my day


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome!

I got a wooden version of that witchmoon one from Ebay but if I hadn't I'd totally buy that one at full price. Of course it wouldn't fit on any outside door I have. We have storm doors & I'm pretty sure the inside door when closed would smoosh it to death. Which is why I'm glad I have the wooden version.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh wow I’m definitely going to have to check out that moon witch wreath! I have the one from Grandinroad that I bought a couple years ago...didn’t pay full price of course but I probably paid around $200, which is still high. I absolutely love it, the quality is amazing, but the problem for me is I can only display it indoors because I don’t have a covered porch. And I’ve been contemplating getting a storm door, but I think she’ll be too thick to put in between the doors. So I’ll have to check out that Michaels one to see what the quality is and if it might fit, so then I can display one on both sides of the door.

Funny to see so many copy cat items this year from Michaels though!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My Michaels buy


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

was lucky enough to get two of the black metal venus fly traps....so far, i think one of the best things ive seen offered this year....totally worth checking out ...then i ordered the small and larger seymore venus plants...they need remaking....pot needs to be repainted, more foliage and i am going to redo their mouth put some lips on them and fix those teeth with clay and repaint them....... the black cat pillow for the kitty lovers. grab them, they are great!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

they honor a list of stores, go on their website and look for coupons theres one there with the store list.....its a good year for micheals n coupons....ive killed it over there already and you can reuse...........the checker has all the coupons in their drawer but you have to have a pic of it............yep yep yep


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I caved finally & bought things at full price! I bought both of those witches & a black cat on a moon that I'm probably giving away. They have sooooo much vintagey stuff this year but those were the only things I thought I should get before they disappear, even if it was at full price. The witches were $19.99 & the cat on the moon was $16.99.
> 
> This is the cat on the moon & he is a VERY heavy resin with a keyhole holder in the back & some twine to hang it too. I don't know if I trust the twine because he's so heavy, but about 6 of them were hanging on a hanger lower down on a shelf by the twine. Almost all of them were chipped, most on the ears which didn't surprise me.
> 
> ...


i jumped on the moon too, grabbed it as fast as i saw it...its really good....


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I am so surprised to see that Michaels has such good stuff this year. Last year was a bit dull for me. But I love all the vintage looking items. I really liked the mystic tree woman but then I noticed she has man hands. And I can't get past it. I picked up some cute stuff I just adore. I still wanna get the paper mache cat and pumpkin shelf sitters.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I am so surprised to see that Michaels has such good stuff this year. Last year was a bit dull for me. But I love all the vintage looking items. I really liked the mystic tree woman but then I noticed she has man hands. And I can't get past it. I picked up some cute stuff I just adore. I still wanna get the paper mache cat and pumpkin shelf sitters.


What's the price on the pails?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> What's the price on the pails?


It's listed as $12.99 on their site: http://www.michaels.com/cat-resin-container-by-ashland/10556237.html

And of course they always run a promo of 30-40% off.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

What's the price on the pails?[/QUOTE]

I got them for $6.50 each using a 50% off coupon.The employee told me it is one coupon per person per day. I had my kids check things out using the coupon too.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish the employees at the big michaels near me would go get halloween stuff thats in stock from the back. But if they haven't gotten around to putting it out yet they won't get it for you.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

dbruner said:


> The Michaels near me is still putting stuff out, saw some zombie squirrels I must have for the cemetery.


Zombie squirrels????? That's something I may have to check out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I had posted pics of the zombie squirrel along with other things but my pictures kept failing to show up for some reason. I will try a few again.,,,,


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

xmscity1225 said:


> Does anybody know if Michaels will be having any _Tiny Treasures_ miniatures for Halloween again this year?
> They sometimes can fit in nicely with Halloween lit village displays.


By the way, I checked again today and the Michaels closest to me is starting to put out the Halloween _Tiny Treasures_ stuff. 
This year they're putting it on a free-standing shelving display in the middle of a wider aisle rather than on a wall-type of display.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bat candlestick set online, i ordered these last weekend with the joanns coupon. Have wanted them a year at leAst. 79.00. Well they are huge n so well made now i know why so expensive now. Got them for 32.00. Thry are alter size or floor and look like grandian road pieces. Sooo worth the purchase. Vampire lovers go look


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I snuck into the store tonight 10 mins before they closed because I happened to be in the area... I was taking my time browsing the two isles of Halloween items that I could see.... then they did the announcement that the store was closed. As i'm about to walk out, I notice a whole new huge isle PACKED with items. There was this super awesome haunted house "art print" that turns on and all the the windows light up with flickering lights. It was so fun!!! I wanted to get it so bad but was getting the evil glares that they were closed and to get out. 









(It's that house at the top of G) 

So here I sit... bummed out that it was a 55% off coupon today and I don't have the cool print.  I feel like you guys are the only ones who will understand my sadness.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha yes, we totally get you Kerimonster!


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I had posted pics of the zombie squirrel along with other things but my pictures kept failing to show up for some reason. I will try a few again.,,,,


By the way, aren't those "zombie squirrels" a heck of a lot larger than your typical garden variety squirrels?
(Looked that way to me, but maybe we get smaller gray squirrels in my neck of the woods!)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Look what I found! This will go great with my poison toxic plants theme. I already have a mandrake and the two potted poison ‘hands’ from Grandin Road. I haven’t decided yet if I’ll put the base in a pot and cover with Spanish moss or what, but it definitely has potential!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Look what I found! This will go great with my poison toxic plants theme. I already have a mandrake and the two potted poison ‘hands’ from Grandin Road. I haven’t decided yet if I’ll put the base in a pot and cover with Spanish moss or what, but it definitely has potential!


I picked this up also. I LOVE it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just ordered 2 of them myself! I haven’t been able to get to a store but a few days ago they had a 40% off all regular priced items sitewide, so I ordered them.

Bobbiejo, I was thinking the same thing about repotting them, but really I want to repot the ones I got last year too, so I may be on the hunt for some matching planters!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Did you notice how many “knock-offs” are being sold at Michael’s this year? I have a feeling I’ll be going back for a few more things at 40% off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, quite a few! I don’t know how they get away with some of it. I’m sure the prices are going to reflect in the quality though. Some things I don’t care if they’re knockoffs, but other things, I would prefer to pay a little extra for a quality piece.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I must be the only nutcracker "nut" here! I found a partially used gift card in the depths of my purse so I got the witch & skeleton - the coupon I also had only gave me 40% off one of them, but that's OK. I haven't decided if I'm going to get the other 2 or not.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OMG I absolutely LOVE nutcrackers! There’s quite a few here that also love nutcrackers, so you’re “nut” alone!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I caved finally & bought things at full price! I bought both of those witches & a black cat on a moon that I'm probably giving away. They have sooooo much vintagey stuff this year but those were the only things I thought I should get before they disappear, even if it was at full price. The witches were $19.99 & the cat on the moon was $16.99.
> 
> This is the cat on the moon & he is a VERY heavy resin with a keyhole holder in the back & some twine to hang it too. I don't know if I trust the twine because he's so heavy, but about 6 of them were hanging on a hanger lower down on a shelf by the twine. Almost all of them were chipped, most on the ears which didn't surprise me.
> 
> ...


The KC version looks stoned. The M version has a much better expression.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> View attachment 555901
> 
> 
> I must be the only nutcracker "nut" here! I found a partially used gift card in the depths of my purse so I got the witch & skeleton - the coupon I also had only gave me 40% off one of them, but that's OK. I haven't decided if I'm going to get the other 2 or not.


Nope, not alone. Sadly, the one Michael's I've been to has had none of the cool stuff.  Looks like I'll have to try the others around here.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, the michaels nearest me is taking it's sweet time getting their halloween stock on the shelves.  
They've had spooky town out for weeks but the regular decor is only about 1/3 of the way stocked, from what I can tell by looking at everyone's pictures. They have the usual bag of bones, tomb stones, skulls, some of the dark victorian style decor, and a tiny bit of party/drinkware things. I am really dying to see the vintage pumpkins, witches, and black cats I keep seeing but no sign of any of that in my store. Plus, I have a birthday gift card burning a hole in my pocket along with a 50% coupon! UGH! Hurry up already!!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I managed to make it back to the store today and took a couple pictures of some of the things they have. (There were a ton of decorations that I didn't get pictures of, but I have a 4 year old that doesn't stop moving just because I do.)




This is a Canadian store if anyone is curious. It looks like we're getting much of the same items that the American stores are. (Last year we never got the "florescent" lights that you guy had.) 

















View attachment 556331


































































I also managed to grab the last haunted house print that I missed out on the other day. I know it's so simple and you can't tell the real "mood" of the lights, but I love it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Look what I found! This will go great with my poison toxic plants theme. I already have a mandrake and the two potted poison ‘hands’ from Grandin Road. I haven’t decided yet if I’ll put the base in a pot and cover with Spanish moss or what, but it definitely has potential!


without doubt, IMO, one of the best things out so far this year....i snagged two and they will stay out all year..........


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

We don't have as much as you guys up here in Canada, but I was definitely pleased by what we did have. I'm really impressed with the skulls. I'm a bit of a skull snob. Being an artist, I'm a wee bit picky with my sculpture. The cat items were super cute. 
My first haul of the season:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot to mention. I got my Venus flytraps the other day, along with a couple other small things, and you really need to be careful what you order because they pay absolutely no attention what they’re shipping and how they pack it. They just throw everything in the box, and maybe, just maybe, one of the items will be bubble wrapped, but more times not. My 2 flytraps, which are metal, had a very thin piece of bubblewrap around them, and then I bought a set of those resin buckets (the cat, the skull, and the pumpkin) and they had absolutely no protection around them. Just thrown in the box with 2 metal sculptures isn’t the brightest thing to do. I’ve noticed they do that often, so it’s definitely not the first time. Last year I ordered the witch cauldron, and I forget what else I ordered with it, maybe a set of those old metal iron keys, and the cauldron arrived smashed to pieces. I had a few other things arrive broken as well in other orders last year. They do make good on your order when you notify them of the damage, but still, the hassle of all that is just annoying when you know it could have been prevented with a little extra care in their shipping department.

Anyway, just something to think about if you order online.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

It’s a rainy day here in CT. Me and the Mrs. may take a trip to Michael’s today. I’m just starting to get into the Halloween mood and want to get a jump on things early this year


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to Michael's today and fell in love with so many pieces. They really stepped up their game this year. I saw a few pieces that fit in with my typical year round decor...my poor husband! Hahaha


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I didn't like the gold and pink so I repainted it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The after picture is much better! The pink didn’t do it for me either.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I forgot to mention. I got my Venus flytraps the other day, along with a couple other small things, and you really need to be careful what you order because they pay absolutely no attention what they’re shipping and how they pack it. They just throw everything in the box, and maybe, just maybe, one of the items will be bubble wrapped, but more times not. My 2 flytraps, which are metal, had a very thin piece of bubblewrap around them, and then I bought a set of those resin buckets (the cat, the skull, and the pumpkin) and they had absolutely no protection around them. Just thrown in the box with 2 metal sculptures isn’t the brightest thing to do. I’ve noticed they do that often, so it’s definitely not the first time. Last year I ordered the witch cauldron, and I forget what else I ordered with it, maybe a set of those old metal iron keys, and the cauldron arrived smashed to pieces. I had a few other things arrive broken as well in other orders last year. They do make good on your order when you notify them of the damage, but still, the hassle of all that is just annoying when you know it could have been prevented with a little extra care in their shipping department.
> 
> Anyway, just something to think about if you order online.


This exactly!!!
I ended up having to order the things I wanted to get with my gift card because the cashiers in the store couldn't get it to scan from my phone. And when the package arrived I was is total shock! It looked like something out of a cartoon where an anvil had been dropped on it from the top of a cliff! Oddly enough, only one item was damaged. The "when witches go riding" chalk board sign had the bottom corner broken because it arrived sticking out of the end of the demolished box. I was amazed that the resin witch hat clock was is perfect shape. When I saw the box I was prepared to find it in pieces. As you said, they do replace broken items with no hassle. In fact, they didn't even seem a bit surprised. Now I know why.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

posted twice. oops!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Went to Michael's today and fell in love with so many pieces. They really stepped up their game this year. I saw a few pieces that fit in with my typical year round decor...my poor husband! Hahaha


They really did step up this year. What I don’t understand is how the manufacturers can blatantly copy someone else’s creations. There are quite a few cheaper takeoffs of Bethany Lowe’s Halloween decor and others artists as well. What’s the legality of that?

I stopped by today and picked up one of the Halloween canisters while everything is 30% off. I wanted all three, but they only had the one canister I bought.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like they just added a whole boatload of inflatables to their site (online only). They’re really not my thing, but just thought I’d pass it along. Includes some NBC ones, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bobbiejo said:


> What I don’t understand is how the manufacturers can blatantly copy someone else’s creations. There are quite a few cheaper takeoffs of Bethany Lowe’s Halloween decor and others artists as well. What’s the legality of that?.


Sometimes they change things juuust enough that's it's not a blatant, bit for bit copy. Also it's so hard to track the origins of all of the Chinese companies that do this & even if you could find the original rip off artist, you'd go broke in court & lawyer fees.

It will happen one day. Someone will have deep enough pockets or some lawyer will pro bono it or someone will just get PO'd enough they don't care about the costs & go after them.

One day...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh my god take about scalpers those inflatables prices are ridiculous 138 for a minion you can get for 29.99 really are they insane.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad I bought those pumpkin witches when I did because when I was in Michaels yesterday there were ZERO in the store. Half the stuff that was there when I first bought them was gone.

If that KC knockoff of the tree lady is still around for the closer-to-the-day sales & after sales I may pick her up & there are a few other things that I can wait on & if they're there I'll get them & if not I'll live, but I'm glad I got what I REALLY wanted when I did even if it cost a bit more.


----------

